

We could have an open, user-controlled, ad-free Facebook - aaronpk
http://scripting.com/2015/02/10/weCouldHaveAnOpenUsercontrolledAdfreeFacebook.html

======
aaronpk
We're working on it! [http://indiewebcamp.com](http://indiewebcamp.com)

